# Hi from Ontario :)



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome that you breed great danes! Dogs are a big part of my life too... can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em! :lol:


----------



## QuarabRacer (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey! from sudbury eh? I'm not to far, I live in Northbay.
Welcome!


----------



## kabobizaboo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello! I'm from Sudbury too!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum.
you can get/give lots of help here. =)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

West of Thunder Bay


----------

